#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  Вопрос о буддизме в Бурятии

## Takeny

Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста: очень хочу на пару дней остановиться в буддийском монастыре или дацане или еще где в Бурятии. Возможно ли это? 
Спасибо

----------


## Сакура

Возможно.

----------


## Takeny

Эм.. а можно поподробнее

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Эм.. а можно поподробнее


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=15989

Почему бы  не написать в какой-нибудь из дацанов Бурятии и не решить свой вопрос?

Если вам тяжело пользоваться поиском в интернете, то я вам немножко  помогу:
http://www.datsan.buryatia.ru/

----------


## Иван Денисов

http://www.datsan.buryatia.ru/about/guesthouse/
Вы можете остановиться рядом с дацаном в селе Верхняя Иволга в гостевых домах.

О стоимости проживания, условиях и прочем узнавайте по тел.: 8-(30-140)-23-377 или 8-800-100-3-108

----------


## Сакура

Если вы собираетесь ехать в основные дацаны (Иволгинский, Агинский), то вам надо ориентироваться скорее на гостиницы. Если же вы поедетете чуть дальше, то всё обстоит проще. Могу сказать, что в Цугольском, Кижингинском, Эгитуйском, Курумканском и некотрых других дацанах при условии работы в дацане жильё найдётся. На себе испытала ) Только за пару дней вы ничего не прочувствуете. Самое лучшее в каком-нибудь глухом дацане недельку и больше прожить. Мозги хорошо вправляет

----------

Dorje Dugarov (03.12.2010), Аминадав (28.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (28.11.2010)

----------


## Takeny

Большое спасибо

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Только за пару дней вы ничего не прочувствуете. Самое лучшее в каком-нибудь глухом дацане недельку и больше прожить. Мозги хорошо вправляет


это туризм, а не эмиграция, кто потом после дацана будет мозги на место ставить?

----------


## Сакура

А зачем ставить, если там уже поставили? После пребывания в дацане социальное восприятие только усиливается и улучшается качество жизни. Возможно, есть люди, для которых это противопоказано, но ламы таких быстро вычисляют и им отказывают

----------


## Dondhup

Если не ошибаюсь бурятский йогин Цыденов сказал, что дацан -это сансара и ушел с учениками в лес.

----------

Jambal Dorje (30.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Если не ошибаюсь бурятский йогин Цыденов сказал, что дацан -это сансара и ушел с учениками в лес.


это всегда случается когда за охранный круг в центр мандала впускаешь посторонних, не важно это личное созерцание или дацан как мандал. Потом эти посторонние начинают своими ногами все топтать и наводить свои порядки. Спасает только авторитарный руководитель дацана со строгой иерархией и\или независимость от подношений и подносящих, то есть самообеспечение. Это проблема всех конфессий, то есть степень закрытости системы от разрушающих систему элементов для поддержания гомеостаза. Правда существуют у буддистов разные хитрые методы, чтобы нарушителей гомеостаза съесть и на ёлочку сесть, то есть подняться на другой уровень гомеостаза в процессе поедания мар, смачивая их слюной сострадания и т.п., не уверен что стоит детализировать самое интересное....Сварог и его почитательницы скажут что еще один умник все в том же театре одного актера мешают истинным монахам созерцать...


у индивидуального созерцателя первая проблема это его близкие

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Если не ошибаюсь бурятский йогин Цыденов сказал, что дацан -это сансара и ушел с учениками в лес.


Вы о ком?

----------


## лесник

> Вы о ком?



Я думаю, он о Лубсан-Сандан Цыденове.

----------

Dondhup (04.12.2010), Мейова (09.12.2010)

----------


## Андрей АК

> Если не ошибаюсь бурятский йогин Цыденов сказал, что дацан -это сансара и ушел с учениками в лес.


а лес не сансара?

----------


## Dondhup

Речь насколько я понимаю шла о мотивации людей, относящийся к тогдашнему буддийскому духовенству. Например держать монашеские обеты в дацане где нет монахов чрезвычайно сложно, так же как практиковать ради спасен6ия всех живых существ в среде, где большинство имеют чисто мирскую мотивации рассматривать "ламство" как способ содержать семью. Это относится естественно не только к дацанам, а ко всем буддийском общинам при возникновении подобного рода проблем. Если не ошибаюсь такие вещи стали происходить еще со времен Будды Шакьямуни.

Задача каждого из нас - порождать и сохранять в своем уме правильную мотивацию.
Среди буддистов есть разные люди, иногда столкнувшись с некоторыми людьми новички в практике Дхармы теряют веру.

----------


## лесник

> а лес не сансара?



Тут, видимо, важно было сделать акцент на том, что дацан не способствует тому, чему должен способствовать.

----------


## Dondhup

Надавали много обещаний, но на практике делаем мало,
Имеем известность и почет, но стыдятся нас и боги, и демоны!
С криком ЧЕМ-СЕ-ЧЕМ!  растопчи главу губительным 
                                                                                               заблуждениям!
С криком МАРАЯ! порази в самое сердце врага -
                                            привязанность к Я и его слугу-палача!
Мы все любим давать много обещаний. Сколько обетов личного освобождения, бодхисатовских обязательств, тантрийских клятв мы дали перед Буддами и Бодхисаттвами! А сколько частных обетов и обязательств на грубых и тонких уровнях! Принять обет освобождения всех живых существ от страданий – это очень большое дело. Тем не менее многие не хранят свои обеты, а если хранят, то не достаточно хорошо, не выполняют практику, которая принесла бы пользу для себя и для других. Про таких людей говорят, что дав обещание на словах, они не выполняют практику, приносящую пользу, на деле. Хотя духовная практика ничего кроме пользы и не может принести, но, к сожалению, многие ею не занимаются.
Есть люди, которые носят высокие звания геше, Учителя, перевоплощенца (тулку), кенбо или шеретуя. Эти люди призваны выполнять великую задачу спасения живых существ, но некоторые из них втихую делают вещи, за которые их осудили бы и боги, и демоны. То, что незаметно людям, всегда увидят боги.

----------

Майя П (10.12.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Конечно дело в нашем видении, из-за клешь мы сами видим дурное там где его нет. Но к сожалению не все так просто.

----------


## Майя П

> Среди буддистов есть разные люди, иногда столкнувшись с некоторыми людьми новички в практике Дхармы теряют веру.


если Вера опирается на Знания - то только укрепится  :Kiss:

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Среди буддистов есть разные люди, иногда столкнувшись с некоторыми людьми новички в практике Дхармы теряют веру.


-----------
для них Сон Чоль Сыним и сказал: "Люди не верьте монахам! Я сам монах потому и говорю вам, не дайте монахам себя одурачить! Если вы будете верить монахам больше чем Учению Будды, то максимум на что можете рассчитывать, это на перерождение в адских мирах!"
------------

Да уж, есть такие "ламы" "сынимы" "бханте" и "хамдуру" что просто мягко говоря впадаешь в недоумение! :EEK!:  и хорошо что Сам Достопочтенный Будда дал возможность не верить им на слово.  :Big Grin: 
так что ряса это НЕ депутатская корочка и НЕ индульгенция. :Frown:  и тем более не синяя мигалка на "мерине".  :Cool: увидев человека в рясе который не ведет себя подобающим образом, можете просто игнорировать его смело и без угрызений совести. Вы же не пойдете лечится к фальшивому доктору или не наймете меня класть кирпичную стену только если я переоденусь в комбинезон? :Stick Out Tongue: 
так что, ряса это не монах . это "униформа" монаха.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (16.12.2010), Zom (18.02.2011), Аминадав (11.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (11.12.2010), Читтадхаммо (11.12.2010)

----------


## Дарма Доде

В восьмидесятых я общался с Доржижаб-ламой из Агинского дацана. Жив ли он сейчас?

----------


## Дифо

> В восьмидесятых я общался с Доржижаб-ламой из Агинского дацана. Жив ли он сейчас?


Уважаемый Дарма Додэ, если Вы про Достопочтенного Габжа ламу Даржижаба Мархаева, то по-моему, Он в Иволгинском дацане и Он жив (ну так было в 2004 году).

Конечно же я могу ошибаться, но мне кажется так.

С уважением Дифо

----------

